# Wheel fitment 1986 z31 2+2



## 86z31 (Mar 5, 2011)

Hey everybody, I have a 86 300 and want to buy a new set of wheels for it. Not sure on the fitment though. The wheels i am looking at are 19" fast trident and the tire sizes are Front: 235/35zr19 and the rears are 245/35zr19. Can anyone help me out on whether these will fit properly? I would just try putting them on but the car is still in storage untill spring.


----------



## Jroq (Feb 8, 2011)

Did you look at this yet?

ZBUM's Nissan Z31 300ZX Wheel and Tire Limits


----------



## 86z31 (Mar 5, 2011)

Great site ! Thanks for the help.


----------

